# Trap Doors



## Philth (Jan 5, 2007)

Red Trap Door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 5, 2007)

Black Trap Door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 5, 2007)

This one came in as "black trap Door" but looks very different:? .

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jan 5, 2007)

*same species?*

very nice pictures. sharp!
are red and black trap doors the same species? just different color morphs?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 6, 2007)

Rocking Traps!  Here's one I found in my house crawling across the kitchen floor here in c tx.  I still don't know the ID.  It might be what is called a 
"folding door spider".  If anyone knows from the pic, please let me know.  Nice spider pics.


----------



## common spider (Jan 6, 2007)

You found that in your house????:drool: 


Lucky you now why can't that happen to me????


----------



## Selenops (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pic of a rearing up Red Trap Door. Thanks for sharing them with us.

The other day, I was checking out plastic dried spaghetti/pasta storage containers and immediately thought about these awesome spiders.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 6, 2007)

Do those Red doors come from Australia?  If I remember correctly, someone was advertising that they were from Australia:?


----------



## RVS (Jan 6, 2007)

Philth, the second picture looks like what I've seen sold as "shiny gray tunneling spider" (Family: Barychelidae).


----------



## Selenops (Jan 6, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Do those Red doors come from Australia?  If I remember correctly, someone was advertising that they were from Australia:?


Strongly resembles the Gorgyrella sp from Africa actually.


----------



## atropos (Jan 9, 2007)

Megalon said:


> Strongly resembles the Gorgyrella sp from Africa actually.


I also have this species, mine came from Tanzania and was sold to me as a Gorgyrella sp. "Silver"


----------



## Gigas (Jan 9, 2007)

RVS said:


> Philth, the second picture looks like what I've seen sold as "shiny gray tunneling spider" (Family: Barychelidae).


do you mean 3rd spider? A person i know in Sweden believes them to be Cyphonisia sp.


----------



## buthus (Jan 9, 2007)

Traps are another specie I have always wanted to get into.  I like spiders that you occasionally see. 

How many species are available to the hobby?  

I see the black and reds along with some posts showing lesser sought out "local" species, but thats about it. There was a moment where those strange looking "rubber stamp" for an abdomin specie was available. Totally otherworldly.


----------



## Selenops (Jan 9, 2007)

True spiders are one of my favorite invertebrate subjects. Up til now I've only had a peripheral interest in Trap Doors though I always thought they were amongst the coolest spiders around. They're fascinating, admirable, and can be quite long lived.

Question, Red Trap Door Spiders. The three most common species that has been offered in the hobby are Stasimopus (from Ctenizidae) and Idiops and Gorgyrella (from Idiopidae). And these three offerings appear very similar. Are there any obvious visual differences or aides in IDing?

Apologies, I haven't exactly become an info dump on these species of Mygalomorphaes but am currently pursuing more knowledge every day.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 9, 2007)

this spider was sold to me as a black trap door. i got it as a large juvenile and it has molted at least twice for me. iirc, when i got it, it was not as leggy






zoom

i think it is some kind of tunnelling spider, but i haven't done any research on it at all. the thing looks like the devil when it moves around in its burrow system


----------



## Selenops (Jan 9, 2007)

Beautiful pics guys. I am ready to take the plunge. 

*insert cool smilie here*


----------



## luna (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought one that look almost identical to Philth's first one at the White Plains show last weekend.  It was just labeled Red Trap Door ... no scientific name. Gave it a new home and took some pictures last night.  If I get I chance, maybe I'll post them.  It eagerly ate as soon as I stopped taking those pictures. Love that spider already!


----------



## roo (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I am thoroughly stoked with the African red TD I got a few weeks ago. The only thing that bothers me about it is its nasty habit of squirting its poo through the screen top of the enclosure and onto the wall. I actually had to put up some plastic (on the wall) to prevent it from staining the wall. Judging by the splatter marks, there is quite a bit of force behind that turd.

Some other observations …

It built its hole in the shallow end of the enclosure – only 4” deep on that end - but I did one day peek inside and saw that the hole runs off horizontally a bit. Most of the time if you disturb it, it pulls the trap door down tight and if you try and force the door open, it pulls the lid down harder.

One thing interesting about the location of the hole is that it’s in one corners of the 2.5G tank and the lid opens with the hinge on the side facing the middle of the tank. In other words, when the door opens, the spider is facing the corner of the tank. Actually a good call on the spider’s part. When feeders get put into the tank, they initially look for a way out and follow the walls of the tank – eventually stumbling across the trap door. I throw a dozen .25” crix in each week and they are usually all gone 2-4 days later. 

I did one night feed it a king worm so I could watch the kill and it actually came almost completely out of the hole to get it – the whole process was super fast. 

It definitely has a “hunt mode” where it has the door open a pinch – enough to see its red legs.

I read a couple posts where people said to start the whole up against the glass and cover the glass with paper so you can see the hole/tunnel. Really pointless to try since it will cover the glass with web and debris – it basically doesn’t care about the glass and covers it up regardless. As mentioned, the hole for mine is in a corner, up against the glass and I can’t see anything. 

Definitely a fun critter.

-roo


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 9, 2007)

Are they usually costly?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 9, 2007)

SkorpNtrants said:


> Are they usually costly?


generally not. i've seen everything on this thread for under $50. if you look you can usually find the red & black "real" trapdoor spiders for ~$25 (assuming you are in the USA)


----------



## luna (Jan 9, 2007)

*cheap spider*

Mine was only $15 at the show ... I just saw them on a site for that same price but then you also have shipping... really a cheap spider...


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 9, 2007)

i think part of the reason they are generally low priced is there is basically no captive bred source... everything you can buy some native dude dug out of the ground and got $0.23 for.


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Jan 9, 2007)

Philth said:


> This one came in as "black trap Door" but looks very different:? .
> 
> Later, Tom


I think what you have is a Tanzanian Shiney Grey Tunneling spider. Can it climb glass/plastic?


----------



## Only Exotics (Jan 9, 2007)

Roo, glad you are enjoying your spider. I'm getting a kick out of your descriptions of it's bowel movement's, lol   

Ron


----------



## Selenops (Jan 9, 2007)

Great description of the behavior of trap doors, maybe I just need to dig deeper on the net for more information a la significantly important data such as identification keys and sexing methods. 

Admitedly, I haven't invested a great amount of time in my efforts.

Some dealers make an effort to at least identify the genus maybe even pindown the species. And others such as those at the Reptile shows or local pet stores settle simply to sell customers the spider under the common name. Mygalomorphs is a big family. 

I'll purchase them either way though I'd prefer the former. But what the heck, as long as you know where it originated from, eh? Absolutely.


----------



## Only Exotics (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are several pics of ones that I have, note the last 2 pics are when I 1st recieved them ( this is how the exporters/importers send them to me, basically in a deli with wet soil/mud: ). Sorry about the quality of the pics my photography skills leave alot to be desired.

Ron


----------



## Philth (Jan 9, 2007)

The spiders in my pics were indeed imported from Tanzania.

@ Parahybana3590, I noticed the trap doors lacked the ability to climb the glass , but I didnt pay attention weather or not if the shiney grey one did.

@ Ron, thanks for sharing the pics, is the red and black one in your last two pics from Tanzania as well?

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 9, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i think part of the reason they are generally low priced is there is basically no captive bred source... everything you can buy some native dude dug out of the ground and got $0.23 for.


This is true.  Why is that?  I 've never seen a male before , is this the problem?  Does anybody have a pic of a mature male ?

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selenops (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is a wiki page, yes, not a great source of accuracy or information on arachnids, so take it with a grain of salt please.

But presents links to families of Mygalomorph and their range. The genera and natural distribution of species.


Mygalomorphae


----------



## Only Exotics (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom, I'm going to assume they were... The same shipment included Tanzanian Feather Tail & Tiger Centis as well as Tailess Whip Scorps etc..

Ron


----------



## quinquestriatus (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome pics


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 13, 2007)

Philth said:


> This one came in as "black trap Door" but looks very different:? .
> 
> Later, Tom


hi, it looks pretty much like the Barychelidae I recently got from Tanzania. The key in Raven 1985 took me to Cyphonisia (and I sold mine to Sweden...maybe those are ment above).


----------



## RVS (Jan 13, 2007)

Gigus said:


> do you mean 3rd spider? A person i know in Sweden believes them to be Cyphonisia sp.


Yes, excuse me.
I did mean the third.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 15, 2007)

Just picked up my first red trapdoor today. It's been in a bone dry deli cup for two weeks at a local shop. After reading up on them here, I couldn't walk past it again. I set up a nice terrarium for it with a starter hole partly covered with oak leaves.

I added a water dish in case it was dehydrated, and am glad I did. After several attempts to bite my hand, it bolted right into the hole I made. I came back an hour later to find it sitting in the water dish and drinking. It did this for over two hours before retiring to its hole again. So far so good!

I'll get some pics, but wanted to let it settle in a bit first. Thanks for all of the good info and care tips...


----------



## Selenops (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking forward to your pics Scott, I can't wait to get my hands on some of these guys myself. 

(Invert money is abit slow at the moment personally, wait a month or two, plus I want to buy out the rest of this guy's Asian Ts. Hehehe.)  

You've undoubtably performed an animal rescue. Congrats. These are truly awesome spiders.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Megalon! Things seem to be moving along well. She was backed into the hole I made this morning. I had some freshly gutloaded crix on hand for the T's, and threw one in there just to see what would happen. It didn't last for 10 seconds! So now my new baby has already rehydrated and eaten. I'll get those pics up in the next day or so.

Scott


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 16, 2007)

Philth said:


> This is true.  Why is that?  I 've never seen a male before , is this the problem?  Does anybody have a pic of a mature male ?
> 
> Later, Tom


i believe one of the dealers got a MM and attempted breeding the reds. i want to say botar but i could be totally misremembering. let me look

edit:
yeah, botar had a penultimate male but it died during it's ultimate molt.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 17, 2007)

I had a mature male of a Cyphonisia sp. "Kenia" (Barychelidae) and I tried to mate them. I´m not quite sure if the attempt was successful, but we´ll see in a few weeks. The second female killed that male


----------



## scottyk (Jan 17, 2007)

Some preliminary pics. She dug in more quickly than I expected, which is a good thing I guess. I'll try to tease her out for a full overhead view.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 17, 2007)

It was Botar who attempted to breed the reds. I believe the male died before he was able to attempt the breeding.


----------



## Gigas (Jan 17, 2007)

Improver said:


> I had a mature male of a Cyphonisia sp. "Kenia" (Barychelidae) and I tried to mate them. I´m not quite sure if the attempt was successful, but we´ll see in a few weeks. The second female killed that male


Where did you manage to get you male from? and do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 17, 2007)

hi, the male was a WC from Kenya. He moulted one time after he´d been imported to Germany and there he was an ultimate male 
Sure I´ve got pictures of him..I´ll post them here soon.


----------



## Gigas (Jan 17, 2007)

So would i be right in assuming he behaved just like a female specimen untill the ultimate moult?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 17, 2007)

here we go 
_Cyphonisia_ sp. "Kenya" ultimate male


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 17, 2007)

Gigus said:


> So would i be right in assuming he behaved just like a female specimen untill the ultimate moult?


That´s what he did. He dug a whole and built a trapdoor but left his burrow after he moulted from penultimate to ultimate male. Unfortunately I wasn´t able to observe the mating, so I´m not sure if there even was one. As I wrote...we´ll see.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

are the trap doors with the segmented plates on the abdomen available in the hobby?


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Amazing pictures everyone! Trap doors have such a deep persona about them in terms of behavior, physical makeup and overall niche.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of the structure of the burrow and trap door, which has been constructed very quickly. I wanted to get a full dorsal shot today, but seem to have missed my chance. She's already down to the bottom of the container, and added a 90 degree turn that allows her to completely disappear. I don't have the heart to tear it all up, especially considering how well she's settling in.

I believe I have the same species as posted by Philth in the beginning of this thread. I was comparing the body and eye structure to his when I brought her home. The fact that we live very close to each other may also, but not necessarily, mean that they are part of the same wholesale shipment.

Anyway, enjoy the pics....

This first one is the untouched, closed burrow. Notice the use of the oak leaves and other detritus I provided to give it some stability


----------



## scottyk (Jan 18, 2007)

This is straight down with the top held open. You can see how much deeper the burrow is since I took pictures yesterday....


----------



## roo (Jan 18, 2007)

Scott,

Very interesting, it built its hole in the corner - the same area my red TD built it's and the trap door opens the same way too.

The problem with the hinge the way that it is, is that a feeder needs to be RIGHT in the corner for it to snag it - or else when it opens the door - the feeder gets launched through the air since the feeder is somewhat right on top of the door. I witnessed this several times with mine. Given time they make a grab but a fair amount of time the feeder gets launched through the air.

-roo


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 18, 2007)

I suppose that could be alright if it actually caused the spider to have to come out and run after it.. but I dount they would actually do so would they?


----------



## scottyk (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL- Well, I could set up a ring of fire at the other end and open up my own cricket circus  

Seriously though, I was just handing her crix with a forceps before she dug in. If they don't disappear on thier own, I should be able to drop them in for her...


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> are the trap doors with the segmented plates on the abdomen available in the hobby?


I don't think that genus is available in the pet trade, but boy they certainly are primative looking aren't they.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 18, 2007)

Bigboy said:


> I don't think that genus is available in the pet trade, but boy they certainly are primative looking aren't they.


the liny's?

not something you can just pop into a shop for but their have been hobbyists who get them from time to time.

i think Crotalus might have had a segmented spider before... but i could easily be misremembering. someone on the boards did, though


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 18, 2007)

that would be awesome.. they showed one on the "silk spinners" episode of that "life in the undergrowth" series... very cool lookin.


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> are the trap doors with the segmented plates on the abdomen available in the hobby?


Liphistius sp..Does the pic answer your question


----------



## rYe (Jan 21, 2007)

John Apple said:


> Liphistius sp..Does the pic answer your question



Awsome looking spider man!

I'm considering picking a trap door spider up myself so this thread has been an interesting read.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah thats the one I want! that thing is cool!


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2007)

*.*

Not necessarily a trap door but a funnell web

Macrothele calpieana


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jan 21, 2007)

Where did you get that beautiful Liphistius? :drool:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

Steven Gielis said:


> Where did you get that beautiful Liphistius? :drool:


Indeed! if anyone can find these lets us know! that looks like the missing link of spiders


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2007)

*.*

I do have 2 extras that I will put up for sale or trade soon. I did some reading on these guys and apparently they have no venom:?  so I guess they over power the food items and watching them eat is a treat


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

thats very interesting.. no venom? seems to be a strange thing to lose.. do your make those radiating trip lines?


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2007)

yes they do, it seems the bigger the floor space the longer the lines


----------



## Botar (Jan 22, 2007)

Steven Gielis said:


> Where did you get that beautiful Liphistius? :drool:


I got a bunch of them in back in December and should be getting more in the next week or so.  They were all sold out last time within a week.  There are some interesting things coming in on this next shipment and the Liphistius are just a small part.

Botar


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2007)

*Liphistiidae sp.*

Hello,
They are Awesome!  I recieved two different species.  One has a little red coloring to him:












Here is the black-ish one:












Jon


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :wall: :wall: :wall:  why not in Canada!!!! oh well. gorgeous spiders! congratulations on getting those!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 22, 2007)

AWE!!! YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME! I  WANT TRAP DOORS SOOOO BAD!!!!!!  :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## roo (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any info regarding hydration for the African species? I just mist the enclosure once a day but take it easy around the nest so that it doesnt get overly wet in that area.

-roo


----------



## John Apple (Jan 24, 2007)

The black ones are L malayensis and the brown ones are L murfilrium [spelling:? ] Desulter should be soon


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone know whether it is possible to get any of the _Cyclocosmia sp_. of trap door spiders here in the US?  I would love to have one so if anyone has any info on them please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jan 25, 2007)

How big does the Liphistius get?


----------



## John Apple (Jan 25, 2007)

L.M gets about 4" and desulter gets a bit larger .


----------



## 8+) (Mar 15, 2007)

These are listed as Idiopes sp.. They look like the first two, and come from Tanzania. He told me that the black ones came in smaller this time, so I asked him to send me four of the smallest with the hope that one would mature as male.

I used to have a red one and it was ornery! So, cool 

They should come in this morning!!!:} So, feedback coming soon.


----------



## Rizzolo (Mar 15, 2007)

*Golden Trapdoor?*

I love my red trapdoor!   she makes a mess of the top of her cage with the poop shooting thing.  i was wondering how far it would shoot if there was no top on the cage.   i have never seen it, but i imagine she backs out of the hole and let it fly.  anyone ever seen it?  

i also got this other "golden trapdoor," that i need help with.   it has never made a door that i can see.  i seems to burry itself and Never, Never, Never come out.  no door or entrance of any kind that i can see.  

i have never been able to determine if it is eating.  i keep food and water available, roaches, or crickets, or mealworms.  

the pictures below show it after i finally excavated it, after i had it about 6 months. i was getting worried and i couldn't help myself.  i looked fine, just like the day i got it.  

worse than pet hole though - no hole!  any help with this guy will be appreciated.  i am thinking of passing it along to someone more knowledgeable.  i am not confident that i am keeping it correctly.


----------



## JensWest (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi!

How strong is a trapdoors venom in general? Can you compare it with some of the more venomous "birdeaters" (like Poecilotheria spp.) or is it far more dangerous? How does it affect you? Any one here who´s been bitten?

I´m thinkin about gettin an African one from Tanzania.

Happy for all answers.

Thanks/ Jens


----------



## froggyman (Apr 9, 2007)

can they climb glass


----------



## TTstinger (Apr 9, 2007)

froggyman said:


> can they climb glass


no they can't


----------



## Tescos (Apr 9, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Hello,
> They are Awesome!  I recieved two different species.  One has a little red coloring to him:
> Jon


I wouldn't be quite so sure with this as juvenile _L. malayanus _(Which I wouldn't mind betting yours are) show this redish striping on the legs like the one in you pic shows. 
Cheers
Chris

oh BTW _L. malayanus _ adults and juvs can be brought in Europe at the moment.


----------



## froggyman (Apr 9, 2007)

sound good than which species has the weakest venom?


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2007)

Liphistius have no venom.............


----------



## froggyman (Apr 9, 2007)

how do they kill their prey?


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2007)

~Bit einto it over power it and dribble digestive juices on it


----------



## froggyman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool didn't know that thanks!


----------



## Blaster (Apr 9, 2007)

Good God, that Liphistius are simply *awesome*. Anyone knows somebody from Europe breeding/selling them?
Blaster.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2007)

Soren (Phalagorn) is selling some http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=858849&postcount=208


----------



## Phalagorn (Apr 9, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Soren (Phalagorn) is selling some http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=858849&postcount=208


Not me.. We are two diffrent persons.

phormingochilus = Søren Rafn (Denmark)
Phalagorn It´s me, Stefan Phalagorn Bergström (Sweden)


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2007)

SPANG! Sorry Phalagorn I did mean phormingochilus, i think i'll catch an early night toniight!


----------



## Steven Gielis (Apr 9, 2007)

@Gigas: Do you have any reference about the absence of venom in Mesothelae?


----------



## Gigas (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxin Reviews (formerly Journal of Toxicology: Toxin Reviews)

Mesothelae do not have any toxicological interest as venom glands are lacking(short and to the point lol)

There is some other informaation via google.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the information


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 9, 2007)

Rizzolo said:


> I love my red trapdoor!   she makes a mess of the top of her cage with the poop shooting thing.  i was wondering how far it would shoot if there was no top on the cage.   i have never seen it, but i imagine she backs out of the hole and let it fly.  anyone ever seen it?
> 
> i also got this other "golden trapdoor," that i need help with.   it has never made a door that i can see.  i seems to burry itself and Never, Never, Never come out.  no door or entrance of any kind that i can see.
> 
> ...



That spider looks fairly similar to the spiders I catch around here, it could be a possible Antrodiaetus spp. Which is commonly known as a "folding door spider", here is a link to one I sent off to another member not to long ago http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=856037&postcount=126 
Whats the size of the spider?


----------



## 8+) (Jun 11, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> this spider was sold to me as a black trap door. i got it as a large juvenile and it has molted at least twice for me. iirc, when i got it, it was not as leggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I think this is a male Ctenizidae! I sent you an email, but forgot to put in a subject...

Also I found the link to the PDF I sent, so others can get an idea if what males look like: Stasimopus mandelai


----------



## cabey (Jun 13, 2007)

*Liphistius malayanus freshly molted*

I got this guy from Botar, and he (or "it" I should say) didn't move for about a week and a half.  I started to get worried because it showed no interest in food and it hadn't built a burrow yet.  Then I came home from work one day and saw this ghostly white beauty!  It built it's burrow within a day after shedding.  Now this guy's taking crickets out with a speed that you can't quite imagine without seeing it for yourself.  Truly one of the most fascinating animals I've ever dealt with.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 13, 2007)

Have you got a picture of the moult?


----------



## cabey (Jun 13, 2007)

I've still got the exo.  I'll try to snap some shots tonight.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 13, 2007)

yup, that's what happened with mine aswell,but mine ate while being on top of the substrate,then it would just sit in the corner,and one day same thing it molts then makes it's trap,very awesome spider indeed,i have the other ssp. too,and that 1 made it's trap in a day. very nice 1 ya got there!


----------



## Pogi5 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sweet Pics!
I gotta question about humidity though. Correct me if I'm wrong, but maintaining humidity is critical for these guys is it not? I've been into a pet store here that had gorgyrella inermis and when I asked to take a look at it, it was already dead, dried and shrivelled up (I won't be buying from them anymore!). I live in Vancouver so humidity is extremely low and it can actually get quite dry at this time of the year. How often then do you guys mist the enclosure, or does anyone have any tips and tricks on how to maintain humidity? I kind of experimented before by reducing ventilation using thumbtacks to punch tiny holes on the lid of the enclosure. I've noticed though that the sides of the enclosure would then get foggy/collect condensation which might increase the chance of mold growth...not good


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 14, 2007)

i wanna see a picture of someone holding one! ;P


----------



## cabey (Jun 14, 2007)

Nevermind.  Apparently someone broke and pitched the exo.  I'll get the next one.


----------



## B.Forsaken (Aug 9, 2007)

I also have one of these. I got her a week ago and so far she is not interested in food ,and has yet to build a burrow. 
 She sure is pooping man that stuff is all over the lid ;with that kind of power you'd think they could fly


----------



## beetleman (Aug 10, 2007)

B.Forsaken said:


> I also have one of these. I got her a week ago and so far she is not interested in food ,and has yet to build a burrow.
> She sure is pooping man that stuff is all over the lid ;with that kind of power you'd think they could fly


yup, that is what mine did also(didn't make a burrow until it molted,but mine did eat up to that point)now i never see her,or my other 1 aswell.give it time it will,it's most likely getting ready to molt.


----------



## Johnnyster (Aug 10, 2007)

Andrew,

Pretty cool spider. Could you bring that one tomorrow please?


----------



## B.Forsaken (Aug 22, 2007)

Well she never did molt , but about a week ago she built a trap door and kind of a burrow more of a hut.
 She is eating now. Quite a treat watching her.


----------



## Pulk (Aug 22, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> i wanna see a picture of someone holding one! ;P



*NBOND1986*:











*Pulk*:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

*Just thought I'd revive this thread..*

_Gorgyrella sp._


----------



## Canth (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cool. How big is the spider and what's it in? Looks like a vial?






<Edit: I'm half evil


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Oct 26, 2007)

That was awesome! Loved the quality of the video to. Thanks for sharing


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

Canth said:


> Very cool. How big is the spider and what's it in? Looks like a vial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The spider in that video is a juvenile and is around 3.5cm(~1.5"). Yeah, it's in one of those clear type vials.



shammer4life said:


> That was awesome! Loved the quality of the video to. Thanks for sharing


Thanks and No problem. The video quality really sucks when you upload stuff onto youtube, so I used photobucket.


----------



## 8+) (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice!!! :clap: I should try photobucket for videos.

How did you get a hold of an immature one?


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi!

How strong is a trapdoors venom in general? Can you compare it with some of the more venomous tarantulas like poecilotheria spp. or is it more dangerous? How does it affect you? 

I´m thinkin about gettin an African one ( red trapdoor, gorgyrella spec. )

Regards

Mark


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

8+) said:


> Nice!!! :clap: I should try photobucket for videos.
> 
> How did you get a hold of an immature one?


Yes definately, much better IMO.

I traded for it, but I didn't know it was gonna be immature.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

†-MarK-† said:


> Hi!
> 
> How strong is a trapdoors venom in general? Can you compare it with some of the more venomous tarantulas like poecilotheria spp. or is it more dangerous? How does it affect you?
> 
> ...


I don't know exactly, but it is said that _Gorgyrella sp._ have very strong venom, much stronger than a tarantulas. I don't have any report or anything to back this up, so hopefully someone with something can come by and shed some light.

This species is very easy to keep though because they can't climb, and usually don't try to run away becuase they'll just keep trying to bite you. If you keep your fingers away you'll be alright.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 27, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> the liny's?
> 
> not something you can just pop into a shop for but their have been hobbyists who get them from time to time.
> 
> i think Crotalus might have had a segmented spider before... but i could easily be misremembering. someone on the boards did, though


botar had some , not sure if he still does...not sure i should be answerng this thread tho its a tad old lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 27, 2007)

my brother dug this one up wile digign a ditch. its now in a cube wiht coco fibre and buried about 5" deep lol
crickets go in and never seen again lol


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 29, 2007)

I was thinking about getting one of the African red trapdoors (Gorgyrella sp). Whats their expected lifespan? Ive seen this question several times on this thread already but are they a high low or moderate humidity animal


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 29, 2007)

By the way that black one out of Texas is beautiful too bad you dont see it much. Its Ctenizid right? Any idea on the species


----------



## 8+) (Oct 30, 2007)

I've read that the African females can live 20+ years!

I keep mine fairly moist. I have them in KKs, and whenever the top 1/4" or so looks dry, I give them a good misting.


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Trapdoor spider*

hello i am new to the arachnoboards and i have a few questions about my Red TrapDoor Spider

well  heres the First question
-i was wondering when i should feed her beacuse the door is looking like its pulled down so much that i cant go donw anymore.

-and i have read that some trapdoors or all keep there legs out of the door just a little bit to feel vibrations is that true?

-One more thing how long can she live for?

thanks for reading


----------



## Canth (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't own one and never have but I suggest just throwing the food in there. If I'm not mistaken, they have trip lines that tell them if something edible is crawling around on the surface.

Good luck with feeding and tell us how it goes


----------



## Pulk (Nov 2, 2007)

B. californicum














abandoned burrow


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 2, 2007)

aww the little baby is soo cute!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 2, 2007)

awesome stuff Pulk! :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 2, 2007)

_Gorgyrella sp._


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow a black trapdoor! that looks nice!
pretty cool


----------



## 8+) (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome pics guys!!!:clap: 



Canth said:


> I don't own one and never have but I suggest just throwing the food in there. If I'm not mistaken, they have trip lines that tell them if something edible is crawling around on the surface.
> 
> Good luck with feeding and tell us how it goes


Liphistius makes the trip lines, but all of the mygalomorph traps I know of just rely on vibrations.


----------



## Pulk (Nov 6, 2007)

couple more


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww how do you get the little cute ones!


----------



## Pulk (Nov 7, 2007)

when a mommy trapdoor and a daddy trapdoor love each other very much...


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 7, 2007)

omg i want some babies! too!
that is soo cute!!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 7, 2007)

Pulk said:


> when a mommy trapdoor and a daddy trapdoor love each other very much...


Oh yeah, then what? 


I don't think I posted these here yet, so..
_Gorgyrella sp._





















_Liphistius murphyorum_


----------



## dragontears (Nov 9, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question, but do male trapdoors have hooks and if so, how dominant are they?  My L. malayanus was viewable last night and it seemed like he had bulbs on his palps, but it was hard to get a good view.  I could see his legs pretty well and I couldn't see any hooks.  Do I have a boy?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 9, 2007)

dragontears said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but do male trapdoors have hooks and if so, how dominant are they?  My L. malayanus was viewable last night and it seemed like he had bulbs on his palps, but it was hard to get a good view.  I could see his legs pretty well and I couldn't see any hooks.  Do I have a boy?


I would say no, but I'm not entirely sure. If you could, can you disturb him for a bit, take him out, and snap some pictures.


----------



## dragontears (Nov 10, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> I would say no, but I'm not entirely sure. If you could, can you disturb him for a bit, take him out, and snap some pictures.


What kind of pics do you want?  I have these at the moment, I can get more...assuming he'll cooperate...if I know exactly what you want.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 10, 2007)

how big is that beast??

he looks huge


----------



## dragontears (Nov 10, 2007)

he's not too big...maybe 3 inches...and that's mostly legs


----------



## froggyman (Nov 10, 2007)

looks a whole lot larger in that pic. How big are the fangs on the malaysian species??


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

cute Texas trapdoor. Considering how vulnerable they are outside the burrow they have good reason to be feisty! This one was repeatedly biting at the tweezers.


----------



## Scolopendra (Nov 16, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> _Liphistius murphyorum_


i want one of these so bad...


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 4, 2007)

dragontears said:


> he's not too big...maybe 3 inches...and that's mostly legs


He looks to be mature...he's probably out wanting to wander and look for females...
Check to see if you the "boxing gloves" and if so...find a female for him!  WE REALLY NEED TO BREED THESE IN CAPTIVITY!  There will not be WC imports anymore...

Chris


----------



## dragontears (Dec 4, 2007)

hamfoto said:


> He looks to be mature...he's probably out wanting to wander and look for females...
> Check to see if you the "boxing gloves" and if so...find a female for him!  WE REALLY NEED TO BREED THESE IN CAPTIVITY!  There will not be WC imports anymore...
> 
> Chris


He definitely has what I would consider boxing gloves, but I can't see hooks.  I have a picture at home...I'll try to remember to upload it tonight.  Do you know anyone that wants him if he is wanting some spider love?


----------



## jen1302 (Jun 8, 2008)

P.Novak great vid can't wait to get one myself a Cyphonisia sp.
Silver Trapdoor.


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 9, 2008)

theyre so damn ugly thos things, but i still want one, one which makes a trap door sounds soooo cool and the vids on youtube of their speed make them look cool. but youve got to admit theyre one of the uglyest spiders around


----------



## jen1302 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Orange and Silver are nice looking as there what  i'm currently thinking on getting pair of both hopefully from Lee at TheSpiderShop.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Idiopidae sp*

Received, infested with mites.


----------



## lewisskinner (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys.  I had two of these arrive today - sold as _Gorgyrella sp_, one silver, one red.  They're both quite small (bearing in mind I usually deal with Ts) with a body of maybe 1 inch, so I assume these are juvis?

Will they be OK in a jam jar with hole in the lids?  The jars are 4 1/2 inches deep x 2 1/2 inches in diameter, so I'll put in 3 inches to coco fibre and some moss for a trap.  Or, do they need a larger-sized terranium?  I got one 12 x 8 x 8 deep.  Could I put both in there with some kind of divider (ie half-tank each)?


----------



## froggyman (Jun 10, 2008)

wow that trapdoor is really gloss tunedbeat


----------



## jen1302 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a small selection of Tarantulas and the only thing i have, that's like a trapdoor in a couple of way's is a Cyriocosmus elegans (Trinidad Dwarf with the loveheart on rump) fiesty as hell and bad temper for her size, hates the lid on her burrow being removed when cleaning her out.


----------



## lewisskinner (Jun 11, 2008)

Seriously guys!  loads of you have posted pics of trapdoors, how do I kep them?  Is a jam jar OK for a 1inch body (2-3inch legspan) spider, or do I need an entire viv?


----------



## jen1302 (Jun 19, 2008)

I use Exo Terra Faunariums Small 24L x 16W x 17H cm for my Cyphonisia sp.
Silver Trapdoor 5 cm and deep substrate for burrowing.

I think jam jar will be ok.


----------



## lewisskinner (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Jen.

I have both in jam jars, but it's way too small for the black fella!

I may shift them both into a large KK-type enclosure with a divider down the middle.

I'm using coco fibre as a substrate, and I've thrown in broken bits of bark and sphagnum moss to build the door.  What do you use for the guys to build a door?


----------



## jen1302 (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine uses it's own silk and old leaves and same with female Cyriocosmus elegans.


----------



## lewisskinner (Jun 21, 2008)

well thats great!  I'll chuck in some coco, moss and bark, and see what happens.  I hear these guys try to camoflage teir burrows, so I guess whatever's to hand may/will be used?

We shall see anyway.

I'll post some pics once my camera is fixed.  The red tanzanian sp. scares the hell out of me!


----------



## DreadLobster (Jun 23, 2008)

Rizzolo said:


> I love my red trapdoor!   she makes a mess of the top of her cage with the poop shooting thing.  i was wondering how far it would shoot if there was no top on the cage.   i have never seen it, but i imagine she backs out of the hole and let it fly.  anyone ever seen it?


I've never actually seen it happen, but I do know that even shooting through the lid on the cage, it left spots on a wall about 4 or 5 feet away in my bed room.


----------



## BoBaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

Philth said:


> This one came in as "black trap Door" but looks very different:? [...]


I think, this is Silver Trapdoor Spider.



And :
My red trap. mature female





That spider is so great


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 3, 2008)

My little baby Cyphonisia sp.
.


----------



## tarantellajen (Jul 6, 2008)

*silver brushfooted trapdoor*

I got this one in March, at about 1 inch.  When I rehoused it, it burrowed and ate overnight!  It's really fast and nervous, so the trapdoor makes me feel alot safer (escape-wise) when I clean out remains.  It is a very good housekeeper and will throw all its garbage out, except molts, so I still don't know its sex.  Can't wait til it gets its adult silver coloring, although I do love the pattern on its abdomen at the moment.  They are really fascinating spiders.


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't seen mine since the day after i got in as it's in it's burrow and i only see part of it when grabbing food so don't know it's sex yet and if a mature spider.

Will have to wait and see.


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine was sold as Cyphonisia sp at spidershop but found out from searches it's a Gorgyrella sp.

Silver brushfooted trapdoor


----------



## Diggy415 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well i had to rehouse mine and boy was it thirsty, now in a 5 gallon tank.  Is it ready for molt when it's pale like this? Was bright red when i first got it.


----------

